# PARALLAX - latest thriller is now ONLY $1.59 on Amazon for the Kindle + CONTEST!



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post on the forum and I wanted to let you know about my latest novel - and my first ebook debut - PARALLAX. It's a high-octane, fully adrenalized thriller. Here's the pitch:

What happens when two professional assassins - one a Mafia hitman and the other a former German terrorist - kill at exactly the same moment in time? For Ernst Stahl and Frank Jolino the result is a psychic bond that slowly blossoms in each man's mind, enabling them to see into the other's world. Frank Jolino doesn't like what he sees, especially when he realizes that Stahl is headed to his home turf of Boston to kill a scientist who may hold the key to solving the world's deadliest diseases. But for Stahl, there's no other option. Virtually bankrupt and with his son in desperate need of a bone marrow transplant, he's got little choice but to take the assignment. Jolino has other ideas. On the run from his crime syndicate for refusing to kill his ex-girlfriend-turned-government-informant, Jolino sets a plan in motion that will bring the two men face-to-face and gun-to-gun...with no guarantees either will survive.

I've been writing and publishing novels for years (I'm the author of the Lawson Vampire series and one of the writers on the bestselling Rogue Angel series), but this is my first foray into the ebook world. PARALLAX is a standalone thriller and one I'm very happy to get out there to readers at long last. I hope you'll pick it up and let me know what you think about it. You can also read the first chapter by visiting my blog at http://jonfmerz.wordpress.com

ALSO...(having checked with the admins to make sure this is okay to post) I'm happy to announce details of an awesome new contest I'm holding for PARALLAX:

Here's the deal: I'm trying to sell TONS of copies of my latest suspense thriller PARALLAX as an ebook. It's a big experiment for me-testing the waters, so to speak. So I'm going to sweeten the deal to get you to buy and then tell your friends to buy it as well.

Right now, you can order a copy of PARALLAX for the Kindle by clicking on the cover image above. But some of you may not have had a chance to read my work before. So here's where I tempt you with the fruit of another&#8230;

My latest Rogue Angel book, SACRIFICE is still about six weeks away from hitting the book stores. I, however, just received a number of copies in yesterday's mail. As the author, I get a few of them to hang on to, put on my wall, admire them, that sort of thing. It's nice, right?










Well, I'm giving a bunch away.

Here's the poop: order a copy of PARALLAX within the next month and if we get 100 orders, I will choose five (5) people at random and send them this gorgeous Rogue Angel paperback, signed by me.

But wait, this little experiment gets even better. If we sell at least 1,000 copies then in addition to giving away some copies of SACRIFICE, I will also choose one person at random to receive a copy of every book I've ever written and every book I will yet write. My entire collection both past, present, and future. All signed by me. You get the books in whatever form they come out in. An entire author's collection of over a dozen books already published, and many MANY more to come.

Oh, and one final bit of bait, if we get over 2,000 orders, one person will be chosen at random to come visit the set of THE FIXER, the television series I'm producing (based on my Lawson Vampire novels) for a full day and will have a walk-on role for one of season one's episodes! Insane, right? Yeah, my business partner thinks so, too. But we will fly you from anywhere on the planet to visit us in Boston. We'll put you up in a luxury hotel and you will get to hang with the cast and crew of the show for a full day of shooting. We'll get you glammed up for your on-screen shot as well. THE FIXER is a multi-million dollar professional production. This is the real deal, folks.

So get out there and get your friends to come and buy a copy - and here's why you should: the person selected to win the trip to the set of THE FIXER will be bringing along a friend - YOU! If you refer someone who buys a copy of PARALLAX and they then win the trip to THE FIXER, you're coming along as well. Same star treatment, same great time, and you get a walk-on role as well!

This is crazy stuff, right? Well, I need to see if there's a market for my material as an ebook and this is how I'm going to test the waters. But I need your help. So, I'd really appreciate you buying a copy of PARALLAX and then getting every last one of your friends to buy a copy as well. These are some pretty cool prizes. And PARALLAX is a pretty cool book. But don't take my word for it. Here's the first review it's received on Amazon for 4-stars. "The editorial review pretty much tells you what the book is about. What it doesn't say is that this book holds your interest and is full of good dialog and a very likable character who happens to be an assassin. It moved right along and kept my attention till the very end. I can't wait to read another book by Jon F. Merz."

Free Rogue Angel books, a free collection of books by Jon F. Merz (past, present, and future) and not one but TWO trips to set the set of THE FIXER complete with WALK-ON ROLES.

I'm a total nut job.

Crazy.

Completely nuts.

Join me in my insanity. 

IMPORTANT: When you purchase a copy of PARALLAX via Amazon, please be sure to email a copy of your receipt to jonfmerz AT verizon DOT net. This serves as your entry into the contest. - Thanks!​


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome to KB. Love having authors join us. I will definitely check out your book.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Kathy!  Very nice to be here!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello, Jon,

I'm new to Kindle Boards, also. I just published Night Camp, a children's vampire book. I will check out your books. They definitely sound like something I'd be interested in reading.

Linda


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Linda!  Congratulations on Night Camp.  I'll have to pick it up!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know about your book.  I liked your vampire series a lot


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Ah, you'll be happy to know that all the Lawson books are coming back along with the long-awaited 5th installment and 3 others to boot! Plus...have you seen http://www.thefixer.tv yet? Check it out!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Parallax sounds interesting, I've sent the sample to my Kindle to check it out.  Welcome to KB!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

That is good news.  I know your vamp books were hard to find there for awhile!
The show sounds fun


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Steph!  Hope you enjoy the sample!

Jasper - yep we'll be shooting the pilot very soon.  Good times!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

New contest details are up in the very first post - don't miss 'em!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW, that contest sounds insanely cool. 

So, this e-book is based on an upcoming TV show? Who are the actors on the cover?


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Actually, PARALLAX is a standalone thriller, but the TV series is based on a series Pinnacle Books published back in 2002-2003, the Lawson Vampire novels (The Fixer, The Invoker, The Destructor, The Syndicate). PARALLAX would definitely make for a great movie (and it's with a few producers at the moment, according to my agent) but the contest involves The Fixer TV series (you can see what we're up to here: http://www.thefixer.tv) along with the PARALLAX ebook. Hope this helps!

PS: Not sure who the dudes are on the cover of PARALLAX, actually, since my graphic design guru handled everything.  But they look great!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

What a great contest!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jon! 

And you get extra points from me for using the KindleBoards Link Maker for your book covers... appreciate that!

I just one-clicked PARALLAX and am looking forward to diving into it.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks so much, Harvey - always trying to make sure I follow directions!  

Hope you have a great time with PARALLAX!  And don't forget to forward your receipt to me so I can get you entered into the contest!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Just got several review for PARALLAX I wanted to share with you all...

5.0 out of 5 stars  Go Get This Book!!!!, April 3, 2009
By GeeMcBee "Write Me In" (USA) - See all my reviews
This book grabs you from the first few paragraphs. It's gritty, authentic and the action is well paced. Wise guys, FBI agents, mob hits, bombs, great sex - this book has it all. But wait - there's more - quite a few twists and turns along the way that I did not see coming and thoroughly enjoyed. You are brought into two distinct worlds with two unique characters and immediately find yourself cheering for both. Forget about the fact that they are assassins; Jon F. Merz does an amazing job of making you care about them as people, humanizing them. This book has a little bit of everything. Mob action, romance, thriller, paranormal and even humor peppered in just in case you needed to be reminded of the author's talent. This book is pure fun. I could not put it down and highly recommend it to anyone who enjoys a fast-paced, thrill ride of a book. My only disappointment came when the book was finished. I'd like to see a sequel.
Comment Comment (1) | Permalink | Was this review helpful to you?  Yes No (Report this)

  
3 of 4 people found the following review helpful:
4.0 out of 5 stars Good Read, March 27, 2009
By Debra G. Morris "Deberito" (Pittsburgh) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)  
The editorial review pretty much tells you what the book is about. What it doesn't say is that this book holds your interest and is full of good dialog and a very likable character who happens to be an assassin. It moved right along and kept my attention till the very end. I can't wait to read another book by Jon F. Merz.
Comment Comment (1) | Permalink | Was this review helpful to you?  Yes No (Report this)

  
1 of 2 people found the following review helpful:
5.0 out of 5 stars Awesome Book, Suspenseful all the way through, April 3, 2009
By John H. Teekell - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)  
Like other Jon F. Merz books, very suspenseful and good. A different aspect of the powers of the universe and the mind of two different assassins. Shows how far the love of a father will go for his child. The conscience of another. What would you do if you can see what someone else want's to do, and it wrong or right. Would you stop it, would you let it happen. Read what happens. It will keep you at the edge of your seat.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

What a great contest! I bought the book -- I hope you have lots of sales and I get to win the grand prize!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No, Leslie. . . .I get to win the grand prize! 

Ann


----------



## Jammie (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow, awesome way to promote your book.  I just found PARALLAX 2 days ago (I think in an Amazon email I received) and downloaded a sample right away because it sounds so great.  Now I'm really excited about reading it.  Good luck!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Leslie - I just got your forwarded receipt from Amazon.com so you're all set and entered into the contest - thanks!

Ann & Jammie - thanks so much for the good words!  I hope you'll both pick up a copy!

BTW, in addition to the BIG contest, I'm now doing little giveaways throughout the month of April.  Yesterday I gave away two signed copies of two different Rogue Angel novels I've written, signed (of course).  Anyone who buys a copy of PARALLAX is also entered to get the goodies I've got to giveaway - including some cool promo items for THE FIXER TV series I'm producing.  Just make sure you forward your Amazon receipt to me at jonfmerz AT verizon DOT net so I can get you into the drawings!

Thanks again!


----------



## Jammie (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok, you talked me into it.  Just 1-clicked, and don't think I'll regret it either.  Reviews are great.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Jammie - just got your fwd'd receipt so you're entered into the BIG contest and the giveaways!  Have a great time with PARALLAX!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jon, i purchased last night. . . . . .

Ann


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Ann!  Did you forward your receipt?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah. . .don't remember reading that I had to do that initially. . . . .I used Gift Card money so, although I got a receipt from Amazon, I may have already deleted it since I don't need to note anything on the credit card.  Oh well.  If I find it, I'll forward it and, if not, no worries. . . .

Ann


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

No worries!  Drop me a line at jonfmerz AT verizon DOT net and just let me know that you bought it.  I'll use that as your entry to the contest - don't want you missing out!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Great promotion idea, Jon. Good thinking! My receipt is on its way. I look forward to reading Parallax.

EllenR


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Ellen!  Just got home from taking my son to the eye doctor's so it was waiting for me.  You're all set!  Thanks so much for buying PARALLAX and I hope you have a blast with it!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Your book sounds great, count me in.  I will forward you my reciept right now.  Thanks for giving me the chance to win these great prizes.  Fingers are crossed


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Just got your receipt and you're entered to win - thanks so much for buying PARALLAX!  I hope you have a great time reading it!


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

i wish more authors would take a hands on approach & run comps like this. great idea


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Kylie - hurry and fwd me your receipt to jonfmerz AT verizon DOT net so I can get you into tonight's giveaway for a copy of one of my earlier (and currently out-of-print) novels, The Invoker.  I'm doing the drawing in about 20 minutes, so if anyone else buys PARALLAX, send me your receipt!

Thanks!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Leslie!  Congratulations!  You've won a signed copy of one of my earlier novels THE INVOKER (currently out-of-print) in today's giveaway!  (NOTE: This is NOT the big contest; I'm doing smaller giveaways throughout the month of April for various books and swag of mine...the drawing for the big contest comes later.)

Drop me a line with your address so I can mail you out the book on Monday.  Thanks for buying PARALLAX and being a part of this!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

jonfmerz said:


> Leslie! Congratulations! You've won a signed copy of one of my earlier novels THE INVOKER (currently out-of-print) in today's giveaway! (NOTE: This is NOT the big contest; I'm doing smaller giveaways throughout the month of April for various books and swag of mine...the drawing for the big contest comes later.)
> 
> Drop me a line with your address so I can mail you out the book on Monday. Thanks for buying PARALLAX and being a part of this! I really appreciate it!


Congrats Leslie, I'm very jealous. Jealousy isn't a good color on me.....LOL!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

This is a great idea for promoting.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

jonfmerz said:


> Leslie! Congratulations! You've won a signed copy of one of my earlier novels THE INVOKER (currently out-of-print) in today's giveaway! (NOTE: This is NOT the big contest; I'm doing smaller giveaways throughout the month of April for various books and swag of mine...the drawing for the big contest comes later.)
> 
> Drop me a line with your address so I can mail you out the book on Monday. Thanks for buying PARALLAX and being a part of this! I really appreciate it!


Yikes! Really? I never win anything! LOL. Thanks so much, Jon...this is great.

L


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

It's a setup, I tell you, a setup! The next-to-biggest KB honcho wins one of the first giveaways of the contest! 

I'm just kidding.  I haven't even entered so I'm not complaining.  Heck, I don't even know what it's all about, I think the first post got altered to add the contest shtick since I first read it and I haven't gone back to see what it's all about yet.









Congrats, Leslie!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Steph H said:


> It's a setup, I tell you, a setup! The next-to-biggest KB honcho wins one of the first giveaways of the contest!


I know! We have an agreement among the mods that we won't enter any Kindleboards sponsored contests but we can enter the non KBoards ones. I didn't put my name in for the Borsa Bella bag but I did sign up for this and bingo! Right off the bat, I win!

Really folks, it wasn't a setup, I swear.



> Congrats, Leslie!


Thank you!

L


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Leslie, got your address, so the book goes out Monday.  And I promise you it's no set-up.  I use a very precise scientific method for determining winners: I have my 4-year old pick numbers.    As far as I know, he can't be bribed with anything but Spider-Man or Hot Wheels toys...

Doing more giveaways throughout the month of April, so plenty of people will be winning some cool stuff.  Got a bunch of swag for THE FIXER TV show to give away.  Should be fun!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Where did the expression "swag" come from, anyway? Anyone know?

L


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

No idea how "good" this answer is, but here's one page I found in a quick search...

http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-swa2.htm

Gotta love the Internet. 

_Edit:_ Another link, similar explanation: http://www.takeourword.com/TOW197/page2.html#swag

Ditto: http://www.alphadictionary.com/goodword/word/swag

There ya go, boys and girls, we've all learned something today. You can take the rest of the day off.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hot wheels, eh. . . .my DH has a bunch of antique ones  (well, from when he was a  4 year old himself -- practically antique)  

Ann


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats Leslie! That's awesome!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Since I won a prize, that moved this book to the top of my reading pile. I just started it this afternoon (I am at a boring conference) and I am at the 25% point. I'm enjoying it -- folks should check out the sample. 

It takes place (mostly, or at least, so far) in Boston and since I know that city pretty well, that also keeps me interested.

L


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Leslie, did you receive the book you won yet?  I've heard from oher winners who haven't - wanted to see if you got yours.  if not, let me know and I'll get another copy out to you!

Best,
Jon


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Holy moley!!!!! 



That's a great contest!!!!! 

A saunter on?? I would love to saunter on!!!! I do the best saunter ever!!!! And I need cleaning up!!!! 

Your books sound great and I'm sure you're going to get TONS of sales and responses. 



Wendy


----------



## VarangianGuard (Apr 21, 2009)

Just forwarded my receipt...I'm IN!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Wendy & Adam - I hope your prediction is right about tons more sales!    PARALLAX has gotten some stellar reviews over on Amazon, so if the contest doesn't motivate people to buy a copy, maybe the great reviews will!

This is just the start of my ebook unveiling.  I've got a ton more stuff to bring out and I'll probably start unleashing some of my short stories soon - each very inexpensive so those not familiar with my work can get a taste before committing too much coin 

Hope you're all having a great Sunday!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

jonfmerz said:


> Leslie, did you receive the book you won yet? I've heard from oher winners who haven't - wanted to see if you got yours. if not, let me know and I'll get another copy out to you!
> 
> Best,
> Jon


Actually, Jon, no I haven't. Thanks for asking, I've been keeping an eye out but so far, nothing in the mail.

L


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Okay thanks - I'll get another copy right out to you!  Sorry it hasn't shown up yet!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Just a reminder that today is the last day for the PARALLAX contest, so if you haven't gotten a copy yet, please do so and be sure to forward your Amazon receipt to me at jonfmerz AT verizon.net so I can get you entered. Full details about the contest are here: http://bit.ly/info/knwcH

THANKS!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

jonfmerz said:


> Just a reminder that today is the last day for the PARALLAX contest, so if you haven't gotten a copy yet, please do so and be sure to forward your Amazon receipt to me at jonfmerz AT verizon.net so I can get you entered. Full details about the contest are here: http://bit.ly/info/knwcH
> 
> THANKS!


Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Please make sure that if you've purchased a copy that you've sent a receipt to me at jonfmerz AT verizon.net - I sold a bunch of copies today and only got one receipt from a customer.  Best of luck to those who have bought the book and entered!


----------



## VarangianGuard (Apr 21, 2009)

Wonderful book!  Just finished reading it and I really enjoyed it.

Thank you Kindle Boards


----------



## VarangianGuard (Apr 21, 2009)

I forgot to ask yesterday...when is Vicarious coming to the Kindle?


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

VICARIOUS should be out soon, actually.  Waiting for some beta-reader feedback on a particular scene and after that...pop!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jon, my prize book arrived yesterday -- thank you! My daughter's friend Devyn was here and she loves vampire books. She saw it sitting on the table and snatched it right up...LOL

L


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Glad to hear it, Leslie!  Hope you enjoy it!

VICARIOUS should be out this next week, by the way.  Just waiting on cover art from my graphic designer.  It will retail for $4.99.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

After much consideration regarding price points, I have decided to reduce the price of PARALLAX and my other soon-to-debut ebooks to just $1.99! You can pick up PARALLAX right now on Amazon for ONLY $1.59! I hope those of you who have put off buying a copy will now take the plunge and enjoy a ripsnort of a ride! Here's the link again (hope I got it right):

http://www.amazon.com/PARALLAX/dp/B0020HR7KW%3FSubscriptionId%3D191QQXMKQHK0QVM06SG2%26tag%3Dkbpst-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB0020HR7KW


----------



## jackwestjr_author (Aug 19, 2010)

I love it whenever there is science thrown into the murderous mix.  Its on my TBR.


----------



## TheMerleChloe (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Jon! Regarding Parallax! I see that it's only $.99 at amazon now. It's one of my favorite books and I hope people will buy it!

Aloha! 
Merle


----------



## foolsjester (Feb 2, 2011)

TheMerleChloe said:


> Hi Jon! Regarding Parallax! I see that it's only $.99 at amazon now. It's one of my favorite books and I hope people will buy it!
> 
> Aloha!
> Merle


What with this and Dead Drop being on amazon free, its a good week to be a Jon F Merz fan thats for sure
Thanks for letting me know about Parallax


----------

